

How it [really] feels to deal with customers - idanb
https://medium.com/@idanbeck/how-it-really-feels-to-deal-with-customers-7abe7417bf4b

======
timrosenblatt
Thanks for sharing, Idan. It is very important to ask questions with an open
mind. Seems like that person was making a lot of assumptions about what you're
having to deal with. It's an easy trap to fall into, but it's an important
lesson that we can all learn to try and avoid.

~~~
idanb
Thanks Tim. I'm definitely not innocent when it comes to making assumptions on
the internet. I feel like we've all come to expect a certain standard and
forget that companies spend massive resources to provide for those standards
where a smaller company may not be able to match up.

Definitely surprised me that this came from a backer through. We get this kind
of response relatively often from people who buy on our website, and from that
vantage point they don't know it's only 4-5 people in a small office
somewhere. But crowdfunding was meant to empower the underdog after all.

Glad you found it useful!

~~~
timrosenblatt
Not sure if you saw this go by on HN yesterday, but it's a great read, and I
think it overlaps with your story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8149104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8149104)

~~~
idanb
That's a pretty great breakdown. When it comes to the actual costs of KS and
crowd funding we did ok. Profit isn't the big goal with that as much as
getting exposure / marketing and proving the market.

I think we were a net positive overall, but not by a big margin or anything.

